# Program 2 remotes to Genie?



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Got the Genie HR34 today. On our HR20 that was in that location, hubby and I each had our own remote that both controlled the HR20, the TV power on/off, and Yamaha receiver volume. Now I'm having trouble programming a second remote to do the same. One is programmed, and when I do the other one for the Yamaha volume, it finds the code, the volume control works, but when I exit out of the Program Remote screen and try to adjust volume, I get the message "you are pressing a button that isn't programmed." Have repeated the process many times with no luck. What am I missing, or can this not be done for some reason?

Also, when we had the 2 remotes on the HR20 working , they were on RF. I don't remember why they were on RF, but this always worked, and didn't interfere with any other Directv equipment in the house. Installer put the remotes to IR today, as we were moving equip around the house. I think I have tried now both ways (can't remember, I've done it so many times now), but can still only get one remote to program to the Genie.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

once you have found the code for the AVR, you need to lock it for all devices 

1. slide to switch AV1 or AV2
2. Press and hold MUTE and SELECT (light flashes twice)
3. Enter 993


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I reset all remotes and started over. Now I can't get any remote to program correctly. I want to be able to power on/off tv, and control volume on AVR. What should I program first? I started with TV, but that then programs volume to TV, which I don't want, since volume goes thru AVR. But when I try to do AV1 for the AVR, it doesn't work. I get a code that will power off the AVR, but still can't complete the process for volume control.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

OHHH. OK, do both of your remotes have an "X" after the model? (RC65RX, RC65X?)

If so, program the first remote for all your options (including AVR power) and then go to Program Remote -> Advanced Setups -> Volume Lock -> Yamaha AVR for it to send the code to the remote. Then get your second remote, go to Remote Control -> Copy Settings and that should send all the codes to the second remote.

Also after you have both remotes programmed for everything properly then you can change it to RF and you'll have to do the RF setup on both of them.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

JBv said:


> OHHH. OK, do both of your remotes have an "X" after the model? (RC65RX, RC65X?)If so, program the first remote for all your options (including AVR power) and then go to Program Remote -> Advanced Setups -> Volume Lock -> Yamaha AVR for it to send the code to the remote. Then get your second remote, go to Remote Control -> Copy Settings and that should send all the codes to the second remote.Also after you have both remotes programmed for everything properly then you can change it to RF and you'll have to do the RF setup on both of them.


One of my remotes is an NFL DTV remote, it is RC64RB. Other one is RC65X. I had the first one working earlier today, but then I reset it after all of these problems. Can I still use this remote with the genie?


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

The RC65X is a new remote that the installer left me today. I also have an older one (the second one we issued to use) which is RC64R. It doesn't even control the genie at all right now, because I think it is set to RF.

Which 2 remotes can/should I use?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

eileen22 said:


> One of my remotes is an NFL DTV remote, it is RC64RB. Other one is RC65X. I had the first one working earlier today, but then I reset it after all of these problems. Can I still use this remote with the genie?


Yeah you can use both remotes with the Genie. So this is what you'll want to do, setup your RC65X remote through the menus (including the Volume Lock option), then program the RC64RB NFL remote manually using the codes found here. Also keep in mind the RC65X remote is NOT an RF remote, so they'll both only work in IR. If you want an RF remote (currently RC66RBX is the one being sent out) you would need to call and order one (or go online and order one, but since this was just activated you'd have a pretty good chance of getting the RF remote at no charge instead of the $25 they would be online).



eileen22 said:


> The RC65X is a new remote that the installer left me today. I also have an older one (the second one we issued to use) which is RC64R. It doesn't even control the genie at all right now, because I think it is set to RF.
> 
> Which 2 remotes can/should I use?


I would use the RC64R and RC64RB if you want to use RF. If you put the RC65X remote away and reboot the Genie and use the RC64RB with it, it will know that it has one of the older remotes and will show the codes on the screen (currently it knows it has a new remote [with the X after the model] and that's why it's not showing you any remote codes). All three of them will work fine in IR though.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

JBv said:


> Yeah you can use both remotes with the Genie. So this is what you'll want to do, setup your RC65X remote through the menus (including the Volume Lock option), then program the RC64RB NFL remote manually using the codes found here. Also keep in mind the RC65X remote is NOT an RF remote, so they'll both only work in IR. If you want an RF remote (currently RC66RBX is the one being sent out) you would need to call and order one (or go online and order one, but since this was just activated you'd have a pretty good chance of getting the RF remote at no charge instead of the $25 they would be online).


When programming the first one, should I program TV or AVR first? I don't want volume control from TV.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

Program it to the TV, then the AVR. Then while it is still under AV1 hold down Mute + Select until the light flashes, then hit 993 and Select to lock the volume to AV1. That way it still does the TV power but whenever you hit Volume it goes to AV1.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

This might be a dumb question, but for doing the TV, do I select "Setup TV"? When I do that, it flashes but nothing happens. If I select "Setup AV1" I get a list of equipment to choose. Why doesn't setup tv bring up a menu?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

eileen22 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but for doing the TV, do I select "Setup TV"? When I do that, it flashes but nothing happens. If I select "Setup AV1" I get a list of equipment to choose. Why doesn't setup tv bring up a menu?


That is odd. It should bring up either a list of brands, or depending on the TV it may just bring you right to the page with the codes (my LG TV makes me choose the brand, but my Toshiba TV immediately goes to "Setup instructions for Toshiba TV")

Your best bet (especially with multiple remotes) is probably going to be just putting in the codes from DirecTV's website in manually.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I finally got this working, but it was very counter-intuitive, IMO. I never was able to program the remote to the TV using the on-screen menus that come up with the RC65X remote. Instead, I did it the "old" way, slid switch to TV, Mute+Select, entered 10093 (for Sharp TV). This worked, and my volume bar showed on screen when I pushed volume up/down. Then, I used the on-screen menus to program AV1 to the Yamaha AVR. It had to attempt 2 codes before it worked. Then, I locked volume for all devices by doing Mute+Select, 993 Select. Very important: you have to exit out of the menus by selecting Done, or it doesn't take.

For the NFL remote (RC64RB), I did basically the same thing, but the on-screen menus are the old menus for this remote. So when I got to the AVR, I had to try several Yamaha codes before I found one that worked. Once I did, I locked the volume, and it is also working.

I left both remotes in IR for now, will change it later if the need arises. 

I hope this helps someone else avoid the frustration I had tonight. The most important thing to note is that you have to have a TV code entered first before you can program the remote for anything else. I saw this stated on the DTV forums also, in a thread that was describing a problem similar to mine. 

Thank you, JBv!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

eileen22 said:


> The most important thing to note is that you have to have a TV code entered first before you can program the remote for anything else.


Not quite. you need to have a TV code programmed in order for the volume pass through to work. you can program the AV and use the AV position to toggle to volume. an example of this is if you have a projector with no volume control


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> Not quite. you need to have a TV code programmed in order for the volume pass through to work. you can program the AV and use the AV position to toggle to volume. an example of this is if you have a projector with no volume control


Actually you need a tv code programmed in or the volume keys won't work at all. Even if you only have av volume in single device, it not just for punch through.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Edmund said:


> Actually you need a tv code programmed in or the volume keys won't work at all. Even if you only have av volume in single device, it not just for punch through.


thanks edmund


----------

